# Civil Service question



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

This is just a general question. If the chief allows the HRD to send out the cards for a certain amount of positions. During that process after those who got cards sign the list, more positions open up do to retirement, firings, promotions, and lateral moves. What happens then? I assume the first process would go through, then the chief, if still allowed by the town/city, would send out more cards, and cards to those who didn't pass the first set of hiring. I am only asking because I am in the process of trying to get 1 of 3 positions. I am waiting for the oral board interview. However, 3 more spots are opening or have opened due mostly to retirement.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

LawMan2545 said:


> This is just a general question. If the chief allows the HRD to send out the cards for a certain amount of positions. During that process after those who got cards sign the list, more positions open up do to retirement, firings, promotions, and lateral moves. What happens then? I assume the first process would go through, then the chief, if still allowed by the town/city, would send out more cards, and cards to those who didn't pass the first set of hiring. I am only asking because I am in the process of trying to get 1 of 3 positions. I am waiting for the oral board interview. However, 3 more spots are opening or have opened due mostly to retirement.


THOSE OTHER 3 SPOTS ARE OPEN TO YOU ...GOOD LUCK.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Your in the running for 1 of three positions, which tells me The department requistioned for 3 postions, (2n+1) equal the top 5 people got a card in the mail. Now, 3 more slots open, the department sends a requisition for 3 more spots, (2n+1) the the next 5 get a card in the mail slots 6-10. Because you already recieved a card you are on the certification for the original 1st 3 slots. Unless the town cancelled the initial request and requisitioned for 6 slots total, hence the top 13 people would recieve a card. Its quite complex, but I dont know how you could be selected for the additional slots because your name would not be on the second certification that the town recieves from Civil Service.


----------

